# -
, , ,   ,  , , ,

----------

76.5-51     
15.2-60.11 -  
15.2-76.5 -    / (   )
15.2-60.1 -   .  (   )
41.1-15.2 -     /
19-76.5 -  
68.2-19    
, ,    !

----------


## labaluzska

41 ,   15,        ,       76.5  41 .     ,     19  4 "   "

----------

> 


, ,       ,     15      "" .   :yes:

----------


## labaluzska

1     " "      41 ,          15 .     ,    41

----------

> 1


 -  ?
,   -.      -  15 .

----------

!
 :
1.    
   (  ,    2  4  ,     150 - 152  )          :
1)    ;
2)    ;

  ,  18%     ?
 ,  18%     (  ),   ?   ?

2. - ,  +   ?

----------


## labaluzska

> ,   -.


,      


> ,  18%     ?





> ,  18%     (  )


,       ,     ,      ,      ,         


> - ,  +   ?


   -?     ,

----------

> 2. - ,  +   ?


      .  


> 76.5-51


        . ..  ,  - ""   :Wink:

----------

> ,  18%     ?





> ,  18%     (  ),   ?   ?

----------

...       .- + , 
  1000 . (    ),  10%, 15%  . -    

,          
  , ,      180 .

----------

> .- + , 
>   1000 . (    ),  10%, 15%  . -


     (" 10"  . 47  47),     ( 2000-5500 .     ).  " 20" - %- ,     . ..,     %-     - . ,        - .


> ,


      - .       .    .


> 180 .


     ,      .      ,          :Wink:

----------

.
,       ?
     100%-   3 .  .  -  - ,        .      .
  ,    ?

----------


## labaluzska

> ,      .      ,


         ,      ,   ,   .      ,       .         ,       ,         ,

----------


## loshakova

> ,      ,   ,   .


 =   :Wink:

----------


## labaluzska

> =


?  ,  , 


> .


       ,             .       ,   ,    ,    -     ,      ,

----------

> ,       ?


 ?


> 100%-   3 .  .


-  ....


> ,


  -?  :Wink:     ,      .

----------

> ,   ,    ,


    10.05.01 N 427 "          "

----------


## labaluzska

> ,      .


,  ,  ,      ,   ,    ,   -  ,       


> ,      .

----------

> ,  ,  ,


  :Wink:  .  :yes:

----------


## labaluzska

> 10.05.01 N 427 "          "


 ,  ,       .     ,

----------

*labaluzska*, , ,  . ,   -   .        :Wink: 


> 


  :yes:

----------


## labaluzska

> 


  ,      ,          :Smilie:

----------

,             ?

----------


## 1

> ,             ?

----------


## Natasel

!    !

----------


## Natasel

, 
 ( )=
= + +
?
   ,      :
490000=   ,  
 .   .   .
        (),     ?
===
 1     ( . )?

----------


## Natasel

:
  .   , 
 -  1 .272     ,  .     .
  -  ()      .  .
 .       ?
     ?

----------


## loshakova

!  !    ,      .   !  ,      ,         .

----------

> (),     ?


.   490000    ,       .   -   ,  .          .


> .       ?
>      ?


     "    ".   **        ,    .    ,           .          .      .

----------


## Natasel

, !
 .
===

----------

, ,      .   15311007000011000180 -     
    10317000;96; .....
    ?
   "",     . ,

----------


## loshakova

> 10317000;96; .....
>     ?

----------


## So-V-a

> 41 ,   15,        ,       76.5  41 .     ,     19  4 "   "


     41??      ?       ????        ,            ,     15      41 ,   ,    / .       /,     .

----------


## So-V-a

,      19,4,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## So-V-a

> 1     " "      41 ,          15 .     ,    41


    7.7     ,

----------


## labaluzska

> 41??      ?       ????        ,


,     41    ,     .        ,   ,      . 



> ,      19,4,


     270 .



> 7.7     ,


,   ,    .

----------


## Lolly

,   ! 
   ,      -  ?   CIF           2 .        ,       2 ?    ?        1 7,7?    :Embarrassment:

----------

> -  ?


 .            -    .


> ,       2 ?


.  ,      2   .
  1?   ?

----------


## So-V-a

> ,   ! 
>    ,      -  ?   CIF           2 .        ,       2 ?    ?        1 7,7?



   ,          2000,  , .         CMR-.

 7.7 ,        :   . : ,    41 ,    .    " ",   cmr-         (   ),     ,     ,  ,        " "   " "     ,         .          .            :Stick Out Tongue:  , ..          ,       ,     ,  . :Frown:

----------


## Lolly

!  !   :Smilie:

----------


## 656

15...)

----------


## Kostyanyk

, 100 % : CMR    ?

----------


## Gseb

> , 100 % : CMR    ?


     ?

----------


## Kostyanyk

EXW,       .
      : ,   ?

----------

100% ?    (   )

----------

, ! ,,10%.
76.5   51    
41   76.5 ,
19.4   76.5  (        )
 17.4.5,521
   , ., ,  ...      "  ".
   ...        .170...
, ?

----------


## Kostyanyk

-  -   -  19  19,4 -    76,5     .

----------

!      19,   .170  ..

----------

68 19.4     ,    ...

----------


## Kostyanyk

> !      19,   .170  ..


 :EEK!:     -      .   19,4    . .

----------

> -      .   19,4    . .


    19.4  76.5....       .170!!!   , ....

----------

. .
-             ?
,, .
      1.
 .
 ,

----------

?     .      ?

----------


## _

41 ?

----------

,      ,       .  
         ,     .
 1)   ,        ?   ,          . 
2)    : "CIP  ,  ".       ,       " "?

----------

> 1)   ,        ?   ,          .


     ,         .

----------

> ,         .


 ,     ,       .    ,   ...

----------

?   5010    ?

----------

,     

 :
  10583267,37 .
 :
 1010   30000 . (  -  )
 2010 15% 1627990,11 . ( -  )
 5010 18 % 2246626,35 . (  10583267,37 +1627990,11 .)

   3950000,00    ,   .

----------

> .








> 5010 18 % 2246626,35 . (  10583267,37 +1627990,11 .)

----------

> 


     ,  ,    ,  ,    .    ,      2013 ,    ,        .

----------

> ,  ,    ,  ,    .


     .   5010        .     18 %.   1010  .

----------

> 2013 ,    ,        .


  .       ,   .

----------

> .


  , ,   . !    3950 .

----------


## Mouse Grey

:Embarrassment:  ! :             . .. .-    20.05.13,   - 28.05.13.        -     - ,  .-     . ...      .   ,  ,    ?

----------

,       ,  ?

----------

, ,      .

----------

> , ,      .


  .
,       ?   ,           .

----------

.      ,   (  2554)

----------

> .      ,   (  2554)


. , .          .

----------

,  ""    .   ,    47   ...  .

----------

